# USL Playoffs- Orange County vs San Antonio 11/20



## OrangeCountyDad (Nov 15, 2021)

OC advanced on pens over Oakland Roots in a nail biter on saturday, so we live to fight another day against San Antonio FC.









						Playoffs Preview: Orange County SC vs. Phoenix Rising FC - Orange County SC
					

First trip to USL Cup on the line for Orange County, Phoenix in playoff showdown




					www.orangecountysoccer.com
				










Hope to see you there.  Again- I don't work there.  Just a rabid supporter.


----------

